# Hasselbad-Sony collaboration



## nda (Nov 26, 2013)

interesting article...

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/sr4-hasselblad-and-sony-to-make-a-joint-sensor-announcement/

i wonder how accurate those earlier rumours that Canon was looking at MF?


----------



## Menace (Nov 26, 2013)

"Every single pixel can have a different shutter time! This means the sensor allows a dramatic increase of the dynamic range" 

How interesting!


----------



## Eldar (Nov 26, 2013)

Could be a major game changer!


----------



## Menace (Nov 26, 2013)

Eldar said:


> Could be a major game changer!



I hope its true - innovation is good for us consumers as Canon will not doubt come up with their offering.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2013)

Menace said:


> "Every single pixel can have a different shutter time! This means the sensor allows a dramatic increase of the dynamic range"
> 
> How interesting!



...as long as the subject(s) don't move.


----------



## Eldar (Nov 26, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > "Every single pixel can have a different shutter time! This means the sensor allows a dramatic increase of the dynamic range"
> ...


From 1/8000 - 1/1000, or whatever you program it to be. An other alternative, which I thought would have been easier, would be variable ISO. But never the less, quite an interesting thought.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 26, 2013)

Eldar said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Menace said:
> ...



I also wonder about the "each pixel" statement, and how that would play out with a Bayer CFA.


----------



## Pi (Nov 26, 2013)

Menace said:


> "Every single pixel can have a different shutter time! This means the sensor allows a dramatic increase of the dynamic range"



Well, this is true even now. When a pixel saturates, its effective shutter time decreases.


----------



## Roger Jones (Nov 26, 2013)

If you have to set the shutter speed 20 million times before each shot it may slow down your work flow.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Nov 26, 2013)

Lets see what a "pixelshutter" is and how it should work.


----------



## Halfrack (Nov 26, 2013)

This doesn't make sense for the MF world. I mean, it would have to be an electronic shutter, with a sensor+ type of down resolving. One thing for sure, they'd better do it on a 35mm sensor first - I don't think they sell enough H5D's, plus the folks spending $30k+ for a new body and back are not the folks to experiment with.


----------

